# Drain machine



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Opened my own business around 6months ago and am buying equipment alittle at a time I was looking to buy a k-50 with all three size cables what are your thoughts


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K60 would he better option, does all the K50 does, but also can use the 7/8" for 4" lines


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup! K60 hands down first! I may pick up a k50 for the occasional tub drain but the k60 has been my workhorse.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Hedrick,

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yup! K60 hands down first! I may pick up a k50 for the occasional tub drain but the k60 has been my workhorse.


Just got mine can't wait to test it out.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Just got mine can't wait to test it out.


You will love it after a small learning curve! Of course right after getting mine drain calls all but disappeared... Go figure, but none the less even with fighting the Spa flex I rigged up till my guide hose gets here, I have done 3 kitchen, 2 lavatory, 5 mainline. 

I pushed my spartan 100 over by my K7500 in the shop so neither one would get lonely. :whistling2:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> You will love it after a small learning curve! Of course right after getting mine drain calls all but disappeared... Go figure, but none the less even with fighting the Spa flex I rigged up till my guide hose gets here, I have done 3 kitchen, 2 lavatory, 5 mainline.
> 
> I pushed my spartan 100 over by my K7500 in the shop so neither one would get lonely. :whistling2:


I only have the 7/8" cable right now until I get comfortable enough to run it in the house. I don't do hardly any drain cleaning with my company now, just getting started although I have limited experience cleaning drains from previous employers. I just have the k400 now for secondary stuff, eventually I will get some 5/8" cable for it when I learn how to run it.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Just got mine can't wait to test it out.


Congratulations on the purchase love2surf!


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> I only have the 7/8" cable right now until I get comfortable enough to run it in the house. I don't do hardly any drain cleaning with my company now, just getting started although I have limited experience cleaning drains from previous employers. I just have the k400 now for secondary stuff, eventually I will get some 5/8" cable for it when I learn how to run it.


You are lucky, 95% of cleanouts here are inside..


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The guy I got my newer K50 from has a suitcase k60 he was talking about selling. are they worth getting ?


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

dclarke said:


> The guy I got my newer K50 from has a suitcase k60 he was talking about selling. are they worth getting ?


That is what I use & we have one on another truck. They are *Work Horses* but some of the bearings are getting hard to get. In a few years I expect them to start to become obsolete.

If you want to run 5/8" cable with it, you have to purchase a slip in adapter.

How much is he asking for it ?


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

He said 300 with some cable and 2 heads. Only reason I'm scared is the parts being hard to find. Bearings will probably always be available. Maybe not from ridgid tho.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Parts are still available for now. For that price, I would pick it up. If it was around here, I certainly would pick it up.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Why would they phase out the k60 and why wouldnt ridgid keep bearings on hand ?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

PlumbDumber said:


> Parts are still available for now. For that price, I would pick it up. If it was around here, I certainly would pick it up.


I'm cheaper than you obviously. Lol I keep kicking myself for not grabbing one for $475 back in January. Newer k60 with both size cables.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I got my k60 for about 8 years and still work like a rock, whole set of heads (augers, for concrete, grease). I love my baby, never fail me.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I got 2 k50s and whenever I get a great deal on a k60 I'll have one of them too.


----------

